# Dove decoy tree?



## HookSet Harvey

Anyone on here ever make a dove decoy tree? 
I see them on other forums but never seen one in action.
Do you decoy at all other then a mojo or 2?


----------



## Bonecrusher

I like to put out a spread. Usually 8 clip ons on the ground 2 wind decoys and a Mojo. I made a dove tree out of a 6ft pipe and a 4ft 1/2 inch board. Drill a hole in the board and use a hose clamp to hold the board at a specific height on the pole. The wind decoys work better mounted on top of the pole.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

U still doing any good down ur way bonecrusher. They seemed to spread out up my way here. 
I still haven't forgot about that case of beer ya owe me


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Heres my set up I just made. I got 4 more ground decoys to. It all comes apart and stores in a camp chair bag.
I'll see how they work tomorrow evening.


----------



## Bonecrusher

No we got 10 Tuesday but like you said they are spread out and I was off my game a little. Couldn't hit a bull in the a** with a bass fiddle. 

This cold front should put them back where they need to be.


----------



## tomdury

hookset, is that pvc piping? How do you anchor it in the ground? I made one last weekend that was pathetic to say the least but it got the decoys in the air. Just looking for a better design than the one I invented


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Yea PVC. I anchor with a 3 or 4ft section of square metal tubing I picked up at Lowes. I have to get the pipe straight up in the air or the tree will lean some. Makes it look jakey but I dout it hurts the performance of it. I'll see how it works tonight. Have you hunted over your tree yet how'd it do?


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Still slow this way. Had a few nice groups to far out just teasing us and the occasional lone flyer that you don't see until it to late to shoot. I just took the mojo down and left the decoys n tree up to see if the mojo was spoiling them.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Ended up with 3 late in the evening yesterday. Seemed the mojo was spooking them. I took it down, one actually tried landing on my decoy tree. Ended the night with 3 in the bag.
Much better today, I hit a spot thats not pressured as much and ended up with 11 in the bag and lost around 10 or so in the high weeds surrounding us.


----------



## fishintechnician

I got a limit yesterday, took about 3 hours but I got it. Took my nine year old daughter out for the first time and we had a blast. She makes a great retriver lol. I dont use the tree unless im with bonecrusher. My usual spread is 8 still decoys spread out on the ground. I use peices of metal clothes hanger and slide it in the hole near the tail then position them down to look like they are feeding. I never place more than three together and spread all 8 out over a 30yd x 30yd spread. Usually put the mojo in the middle. Seems like if you put to much they will just fly by for a quick glance if you spread them out they will commit and even land sometimes. and dont put them to close to you especially the mojo or they will spot you and take off. I keep everything 25-35yds away from where im sittin.


----------



## Bow-man

If anyone needs a partner, let me know. I have a dog that will find the ones that fall in any cover and will retrieve from water as well. I don't shoot real well but still like to try.


----------

